# Foam filled tires on ZTR



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Got another flat, I've threatened to have the drive tires foam filled before and seriously thinking about it now, but according to a few forums if you have any of your tires foam filled on a new ZTR it voids your warranty. Warranty is long gone on my ZTR, but is their a sound reason fo this or do the manufacturers just expect most will buy new tires or have them repaired at a certified dealer?

Anybody running foam filled? Several have claimed it will ride like a log wagon.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've also threatened to give the tire liners from Gemplers a shot as well. Last thing I need is a rougher ride.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Had good luck with the green slime in skidloader tires.Put some in a wagon tire last fall and stopped up a slow leak they couldn't ever seem to find at tire shop.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had slime in em, a lot of junk along the highway, Slime works till you get a cut then its gone.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Weight, I would say. I foam filled the tires on the pick up of my big square baler and it went from a 20 lb. tire to a 50-60 lb tire.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish Michelin would get out of bed with Deere and open their run flats up to kubota.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I know kubota has the option to get solid front tires on ther zero turns my friend has them on his days it rides a little ruffer but he likes them.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Those new michelins are the cats meow....you can buy them thru your Deere dealer, might have to paint them tho, and take out a loan


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ranger518 said:


> I know kubota has the option to get solid front tires on ther zero turns my friend has them on his days it rides a little ruffer but he likes them.


Bunch of those can be had aftermarket. Strange part is I never get flat rear tires (front deck machine) and the deck tires are solid.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Big mistake I made on my CX-15 was not getting foam filled aircraft tires, at least I think so. I wondered what it would do to the mower deck welds and the operator once the tires are solid? I know the flats are a PITA.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Big mistake I made on my CX-15 was not getting foam filled aircraft tires, at least I think so. I wondered what it would do to the mower deck welds and the operator once the tires are solid? I know the flats are a PITA.


Thats what keeps coming up on other forums, shake the mower and deck apart.

I'm gonna order a new tire, a set of the tire inserts from Gemplers and pick a Slime filled tube up at TSC. I have one spare rim, I may pick another up and have a spare set of drive tires around.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Had good luck with non slime product that I believe was recommended by PAMike for skid tires. Have in multiple atv tires. Maybe on ztr too? Dont recall.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tireject.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sidewall got cut on the flat, nothing would have kept air in it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Have new tire and tube on the way, tireguards from Gemplers not available in 21x11-8


----------

